# Food Safety News Sat 9/28/2019



## daveomak.fs (Sep 28, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 9/28/2019 4:01 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* Netherlands links Salmonella outbreak to eggs from Spain*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 28, 2019 12:03 am About 30 people are part of a Salmonella outbreak in the Netherlands linked to eggs from Spain. The Dutch Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA) last month advised people not to eat eggs stamped with the code 3-ES-4624944A because of Salmonella contamination. The agency added it was important to wash hands after touching them...  Continue Reading



* Irish norovirus outbreak traced to leisure center*
By News Desk on Sep 28, 2019 12:00 am An outbreak of norovirus in Ireland last month has been linked to eating food at a leisure facility. The source of some infections were foodborne while others were due to person to person transmission. Data from the Health Protection Surveillance Centre (HPSC) showed illness from noroviral infection in the Dublin East region. The HPSC is...  Continue Reading



* Meat sold in Canada in June now recalled for E. coli O157: H7*
By News Desk on Sep 27, 2019 09:30 pm Globe Meats Fresh Market & Grill has recalled Globe Meats Fresh Market & Grill brand Regular Ground Veal from the marketplace due to possible E. coli O157: H7 contamination. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) says consumers should not consume the recalled product,  which is described below. The following product has been sold at Globe...  Continue Reading



* Going behind prison bars: two more beef execs plead guilty to federal felonies*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 27, 2019 06:05 pm Two Texas beef executives, who decided to enter guilty pleas instead of going to trial earlier this month, will be sentenced early next year.  They’ve admitted to selling $1 million in adulterated ground beef in 2016 to the U.S. Bureau of Prisons. Jeffery Neal Smith, 49, and Derrick Martinez, 45, pleaded guilty to conspiracy to...  Continue Reading



* Test results spur company to recall kolbassa for Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Sep 27, 2019 03:13 pm Officials are warning consumers nationwide in Canada to not eat Brandt brand “Extra Lean Kolbassa Sausage” because of a risk of Listeria monocytogenes contamination. “Check to see if you have the recalled product in your home. Recalled products should be thrown out or returned to the store where they were purchased,” warns the Canadian Food...  Continue Reading


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 28, 2019)

I enjoy reading all the info you post. Thanks


----------

